# Siebel Version 4



## 5upp0rt (May 30, 2006)

Please can anyone help out there, we had a problem with one of our Siebel servers. Therefore we had to reboot the server. Since the reboot when any user tries to access Siebel Mart they get the following error message:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
An Oracle database error has occurred. Possibly the database name is invalid.

Please continue or ask your systems administrator to check your application configuration 
if the problem persists.

ORA-01034: ORACLE not available
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also some of the oracle services under services are not started. I have to always start these manually. We are running this on NT4.

Please can anyone provide any assistance on this.


----------

